# WTF? Uber Eats - Price Slashed HUGE CUT!



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

I do not do Uber Eats but found this pretty disturbing


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

UberBlows!


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

I drove UberEats today for 1 hour and 15 minutes, and grossed $43.
Uber pay: $17.
Tips $26

Uber Eats pays well based on TIPS.

I am in an area with good tipping. This was better than usual, but not that far out of my normal range.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

U must _manage your expectations_ of a shit gig
Don't expect much when your only credential is a driver's license
Sorry ??‍♂


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> U must _manage your expectations_ of a shit gig
> Don't expect much when your only credential is a driver's license
> Sorry ??‍♂


Yeah thx for the advice troll. Do you get a supplement check from Uber for the months you stick your head further up their asses or is it just a flat rate?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I do not do Uber Eats but found this pretty disturbing


Uber eats ? ? ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> shit gig


shite gig for u is treasure to somebody else.....just saying.....


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> U must _manage your expectations_ of a shit gig
> Don't expect much when your only credential is a driver's license
> Sorry ??‍♂


NAH **** THAT



SHalester said:


> shite gig for u is treasure to somebody else.....just saying.....


NAAAAAAHHHHHH....**** THAT

I'm TIRED of people devaluing the work and saying "well that's the way it is!"

bullshit.

that is like seeing your mom RAPED and the rapist says, "well SHIT that's the way we rapists be, YO!"

NO...**** THAT. I'd still curb the ****er.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Greenfox said:


> [email protected]@@@ THAT. I'd still curb the @@@@er.


I'm going to pretend I know what you are talking about here with my post and just move along a wee bit.


----------



## Skinnyteensforlife (Aug 21, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> I do not do Uber Eats but found this pretty disturbing


Jesus Christ could only listen to her talk for 10 seconds


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> U must _manage your expectations_ of a shit gig
> Don't expect much when your only credential is a driver's license
> Sorry ??‍♂


and a pulse.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

I don't get why you'd bother with eats if you have the option to do uberx. The only sensible advice is to uninstall the app or at least not do eats. The are probably looking at average tips and deciding there is some more pay we can squeeze from those suckers.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Skinnyteensforlife said:


> Jesus Christ could only listen to her talk for 10 seconds


Correction, JC would had hung himself if he had to listen to her.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Correction, JC would had hung himself if he had to listen to her.


That's not very Christian!

.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> That's not very Christian!
> 
> .


Maybe not, but you were thinking it too ?


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Rohit's ethics are intact? What are you smoking sista???


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

gabesdaddee said:


> Rohit's ethics are intact? What are you smoking sista???


It's very obvious that she's smoking Camel dung.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm listening to part 2. She's not too bad. She seems like she is hurting. Later she destroys their ethics.

Scratch that....she's starting to sound wack!


----------



## Zac91 (Nov 13, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> U must _manage your expectations_ of a shit gig
> Don't expect much when your only credential is a driver's license
> Sorry ??‍♂


I use to clear $130 in 6-7 hours online
With the growing refer a friend promotion that's dwindled to $100 in 8-9 hrs

now I'm gonna be lucky if it goes near that at all


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

Eddie Dingle said:


> I don't get why you'd bother with eats if you have the option to do uberx. The only sensible advice is to uninstall the app or at least not do eats. The are probably looking at average tips and deciding there is some more pay we can squeeze from those suckers.


Because rides are hard to find,during weekdays during lunch time, and UberEats can pay pretty well in the right location.



Zac91 said:


> I use to clear $130 in 6-7 hours online
> With the growing refer a friend promotion that's dwindled to $100 in 8-9 hrs
> 
> now I'm gonna be lucky if it goes near that at all


That is horrible...you are either in a bad location, or driving at a bad time of day. 
I am sure, though, that you will probably call me a shill or a liar, but I imagine most people here do better than $12/hour.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Here's the funny, and shady, thing about tips

Lets say Uber knows from all its data that it needs to keep 100 drivers in a certain area available to meet demand and keep the service viable. Uber also knows that to keep 100 drivers active on the APP the drivers need to achieve (or believe they can achieve) a certain average amount per hour. Lets say 15 bucks per hour, average. 

Uber also has enough data to know what areas (cities) have good tippers and which suck. 

So Uber puts two and two together. Average wage pay per hour needed is $15.00, average tips per hour in your little town is 2.00 per hour. So uber knows it can adjust rates so drivers earn an average of $13.00 from Uber and an average of $2.00 from tips.

That's the law of averages and the future of big data.


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

Uber_Dubler said:


> Here's the funny, and shady, thing about tips
> 
> Lets say Uber knows from all its data that it needs to keep 100 drivers in a certain area available to meet demand and keep the service viable. Uber also knows that to keep 100 drivers active on the APP the drivers need to achieve (or believe they can achieve) a certain average amount per hour. Lets say 15 bucks per hour, average.
> 
> ...


That is called "management".


----------



## Zac91 (Nov 13, 2019)

NJ Jimmy said:


> Because rides are hard to find,during weekdays during lunch time, and UberEats can pay pretty well in the right location.
> 
> 
> That is horrible...you are either in a bad location, or driving at a bad time of day.
> I am sure, though, that you will probably call me a shill or a liar, but I imagine most people here do better than $12/hour.


I drive in the all over Houston Tx all day breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

Zac91, I know nothing about the Houston market, but if I were only grossing $100 over 8 or 9 hours, I would either find a different approach or find another line of work. 
Good luck!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

NJ Jimmy said:


> Zac91, I know nothing about the Houston market, but if I were only grossing $100 over 8 or 9 hours, I would either find a different approach or find another line of work.
> Good luck!


Yup that'd be a wrap for me... If I'm not grossing $20+ an hour before any expenses... it just ain't worth it...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> U must _manage your expectations_ of a shit gig
> Don't expect much when your only credential is a driver's license
> Sorry ??‍♂


flush the shit gig


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah thx for the advice troll. Do you get a supplement check from Uber for the months you stick your head further up their asses or is it just a flat rate?


He calls it a "shit gig" for which you need nothing more than a license, and you think HE is the Uber kissup?
You have it backwards, dude.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

NJ Jimmy said:


> I drove UberEats today for 1 hour and 15 minutes, and grossed $43.
> Uber pay: $17.
> Tips $26
> 
> ...


Good for you bro. People in PHX are dumb when it comes to delivering them THEIR food! Im lucky to get 40 to 50 % on my food delivery trips.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Cold Fusion said:


> Don't expect much when *your only credential is a driver's license*


The best bare bones description of this gig I have ever seen!


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Its over. Don't even mess around , it's time to move on



Soldiering said:


> Good for you bro. People in PHX are dumb when it comes to delivering them THEIR food! Im lucky to get 40 to 50 % on my food delivery trips.


This is how Uber does it, in some markets the earnings do not change much or not at all, or they offer more bonuses in some markets, while making drastic cuts in other markets -- so your post really doesn't mean much on a national scale with hundreds of large markets different than yours. It's nice to see some people haven't been affected YET, but feel bad for those who have


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

Those three dollar rides I just cancel. That's insane. If someone orders McDonalds that lives two blocks away they aren't going to tip you .Stick to the more expensive restaurants and your tips will be way better.. You cant let your time get eaten up for the nonpaying orders.learned that really quick after the pay cut. Delivered one hamburger and fries a mile away....long wait at Mcdonalds, searched for the apartment and then had to hike up four flights of stairs....and of course , NO TIP.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

lfofriley said:


> Those three dollar rides I just cancel. That's insane. If someone orders McDonalds that lives two blocks away they aren't going to tip you .Stick to the more expensive restaurants and your tips will be way better.. You cant let your time get eaten up for the nonpaying orders.learned that really quick after the pay cut. Delivered one hamburger and fries a mile away....long wait at Mcdonalds, searched for the apartment and then had to hike up four flights of stairs....and of course , NO TIP.


I never wait more than 3 minutes at ANY McDonald's. Uber eats is a tough gig for most.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

I was doing very well until recently and with this new pay change its just killing the profit. Never had so many tiny one person orders....time to figure something else out. After 1200 rides and a consistant 98-99 rating....sucks to suck.


----------

